# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kuivaniemen puuttuva bussiyhteys

## Jouni Seilonen

Kuivaniemi on nyt jo toista vuotta osa Iin kuntaa, mutta Kuivaniemen keskustasta ei pääse bussilla Iihin (eikä Ouluunkaan).  Suoria (vaihdottomia) yhteyksiä tarjotaan vain Simo - Kemi - Tornio -suunnalle.  Tästä aiheutuu myös, että Oulusta ei voi lähettää bussirahtia Kuivaniemeen.  Tai voihan sitä, mutta paketti menisi ensin Kemiin, jossa se siirtokuormattaisiin.  Siinä aikaa kuluu ja kustannus kasvaa...  Salmelan toivoisi lisäävän vakiovuorojensa reittiin piston Kuivaniemen keskustaan.  Matkahuollon toimipistekartalta arvioiden Kuivaniemen MH on noin kilometrin päässä Nelostieltä.  Joka tapauksessa epämukavan pitkä matka käveltäväksi matkatavaroiden kanssa.

----------


## Miska

> Tästä aiheutuu myös, että Oulusta ei voi lähettää bussirahtia Kuivaniemeen.  Tai voihan sitä, mutta paketti menisi ensin Kemiin, jossa se siirtokuormattaisiin.  Siinä aikaa kuluu ja kustannus kasvaa...


Asiakkaalle kustannus on kuitenkin ihan sama riippumatta paketin kulkeman matkan pituudesta ja paketin matkalla tekemistä vaihdoista. Toki aikaa kuluu enemmän kuin suorilla yhteyksillä.

----------


## kemkim

> Asiakkaalle kustannus on kuitenkin ihan sama riippumatta paketin kulkeman matkan pituudesta ja paketin matkalla tekemistä vaihdoista. Toki aikaa kuluu enemmän kuin suorilla yhteyksillä.


Tai jos liian vaikeaksi menisi, niin Matkahuollon pakettiautolle tulee töitä. Sillähän vuoroliikenteen ongelmat ratkaistaan. Vaikka yhtään bussivuoroa ei tässä maassa kulkisi, Matkahuolto saa silti paketit kulkemaan pakettiautojen voimin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Salmela kertoo aikataulussaan
http://www.veljeksetsalmela.fi/OuKe.html, 
että Oulusta kouluvuoden aikana M-P lähtevä 14.45 vuoro poikkeaa Kuivaniemen keskustassa R-kioskilla, joka on MH-asiamies, klo 15.55.

Syystä tai toisesta MH:n aikatauluhaku ei kerro tämän vuoron tiedoissa poikkeamisesta Kuivaniemi MH:ssa.

----------


## kemkim

> Kuivaniemi on nyt jo toista vuotta osa Iin kuntaa, mutta Kuivaniemen keskustasta ei pääse bussilla Iihin (eikä Ouluunkaan).


Kuivaniemen keskusta on noin 500 metrin päässä valtatie 4:stä. Miksi paikkakuntalaiset eivät voisi käyttää valtatien vakio- ja pikavuoroja? Pysäkki on "Kuivaniemi aseman th". Tarjontaa noin 10 yhteyttä päivässä, suurempaa tarjontaa voine kaivatakaan, kun noin pienestä paikkakunnasta on kyse.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kuivaniemen keskusta on noin 500 metrin päässä valtatie 4:stä. Miksi paikkakuntalaiset eivät voisi käyttää valtatien vakio- ja pikavuoroja? Pysäkki on "Kuivaniemi aseman th".


Karttapaikalta mitaten etäisyys on 860 m.

Ne kävelevät, joilla ei ole vaihtoehtoja.  Autonomistaja ei halua kävellä niin pitkää matkaa.

Kuivaniemessä poikkeaminen hidastaisi muiden matkustajien matkaa, on julkisuudessa kuultu selitys kuivaniemeläisten huonolle palvelulle.

----------


## kemkim

> Karttapaikalta mitaten etäisyys on 860 m.


860 metriä ei ole kovin pitkä matka maaseudulla. Jos kevyen liikenteen väylät ovat kunnossa, tuon matkan kävelee ihan mukavasti. Näen turhaksi ajaa tuplatarjontaa koko välillä Kuivaniemi-Oulu vain tuon 860 metrin takia. Järkevintä olisi kierrättää valtatien vakiovuorot Kuivaniemen kirkonkylän läpi pienen lenkin kautta reittiä Viinamäentie-Ratatie-Oijärventie ja takaisin valtatielle.

Joku palveluliikenteen minibussi voisi tarjota syöttöliikenteen tärkeimmille vuoroille ja samalla alueen sisäistä liikennettä? Palvelulinja voisi lähteä esim. tieltä 849 ja ajaa Kuivaniemen aseman kautta valtatien toiselle puolelle ja siellä vielä jonkin matkaa. Näin saataisiin liikennetarjontaa myös haja-asutusalueelle ja kuljettajan ei tarvitsisi odottaa pitkiä aikoja päätepysäkeillä, kuten tilanne olisi lyhyen linjan tapauksessa. Koko ajanhan sitä linjaa ei kannattaisi ajaa, sillä matkustajia ei niin paljoa ole.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> 860 metriä ei ole kovin pitkä matka maaseudulla. 
> 
>  Järkevintä olisi kierrättää valtatien vakiovuorot Kuivaniemen kirkonkylän läpi pienen lenkin kautta reittiä Viinamäentie-Ratatie-Oijärventie ja takaisin valtatielle.


Myös "maalaiset" ovat mukavuudenhaluisia.

Minustakin "pienen lenkin" kautta kiertäminen olisi hyvä ratkaisu.  Tosin kyseessä on Asemakylä eikä Kirkonkylä, joka on muutaman kilometrin etelämpänä.  Jostain syystä Salmela ajaa lenkin sijasta pistoja, esimerkiksi vuoroilla 16.15 Kemi-Myllykangas ja 17.15 Kemi-Kuivaniemi.

----------


## deepthroat

No tässä itsekin Tampereen liepeillä joutuu siirtämään toista kilometriä jos haluaa joukkoliikenteen kyytiin ja varsinkin tampereelle päin....

----------

